# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Groningen und dann Deutschland?

## ThomasKiel

Hallo liebe Mitleidene und jene die das Glck haben schon Medizin studieren zu drfen. Ich(22) bin mit meiner DN (2,4) wohl nicht in einer so glcklichen Situation und da ich momentan studiere um mich nicht zu langweilen(Nicht falsch verstehen ich finde das Studium(VWL) interessant, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen in dem Bereich einmal zu arbeiten) habe ich wohl keine guten Aussichten auf Erfolg bei der ZVS. Da nun auch die Chancen im Losverfahren nie sonderlich berauschend sind, mchte ich mir fr nchstes Jahr einen "safety Plan" entwickeln, damit ich doch endlich mit dem Medizinstudium beginnen kann. Ich dachte hierbei an die Universitt Groningen, der internationale(englische) Medizinstudiengang hat es mir hierbei angetan. Ich erflle bis auf Chemie(nur bis zur 13. belegt) und Physik(nur bis zur 11. belegt) die Vorraussetzungen, die Homepage der Uni Groningen( http://www.rug.nl/studienbewerber/studies/ba/geneeskunde/index ) sagt jedoch, dass es mglich ist diese per Vorkurs zu erfllen. Wrde dann also alles vom Bewerbungs-/Motivationsschreiben und dem Test abhngen. Die Frage die sich fr mich stellt ist aber, ob ich nach einem oder zwei Semester mich anschlieend an einer deutschen Uni bewerben knnte..und vor allem wie hoch die Chancen da sind. Knnt ihr mir mit Infos weiterhelfen? Hat das vielleicht schon jemand mal versucht?

----------


## M4tt1s

Also was so Quereinstiege nach Deutschland betrifft, bin ich eigtl. sehr gut informiert (hab nchte in diesen foren verbracht).
Allerdings lag mein interesse primr auf einem wechsel von /U nach Deutschland und nich von den Niederlanden aus.
Wieso willst du denn wechseln? Ich mein die Niederlanden sind doch ein schnes land usw. ;)
Bei den anderen Lndern ist es auf jeden fall so, dass du dir erbrachte leistungen  vom Landesprfungsamt des Bundeslandes, in welchem du geboren wurdest, anerkennen lassen musst.
Sowas ist immer sehr mhselig und was dir anerkannt wird schwierig zu sagen.
Das Ganze wird vermutlich auf jeden fall mit Zeitverlust einhergehen...
Von sterreich aus kann man beispielsweise gar nicht mehr wechseln, weil die Studiensysteme sehr unterschiedlich aufgebaut sind.
Ich befrchte (wei es aber natrlich nicht) in den Niederlanden ist es auch nicht hnlich bzw. gleich (wie teilweise in Ungarn), da die Niederlnder ja auch Medizin bzw. geneeskunde in Bachelor/Masterstudiengngen unterrichten (zumindest an vielen Unis, kp ob manche das anders machen). Und das wird es in Deutschland erstmal nicht geben.
Zwar startet Oldenburg nchstes Jahr einen Jahrgang dafr, allerdings bieten die da auch nur den Bachelor an, danach muss man nach Holland.
Die Deutschen sprechen sich gegen eine Umstellung aus, Medizin wird noch eine ganze Zeit Staatsexamen bleiben.

Ich wrde dir raten, sofern du die Chance bekommmst Medizin zu studiere: Bleib in Holland. Du kannst auch nach dem Studium in Deutschland arbeiten, aber in Holland sind die Berufsbedingungen vermutlich eh besser 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir zumindest ein bischen helfen  :Smilie: 
Ansonsten wrde ich mal beim LPA anrufen, die mssten das am ehesten wissen.
Eine Mglichkeit mit 2,4 in D studieren zu knnen ist bsp. ein genialer Ham.Nat oder ein genialer TMS (das haben schon manche geschafft), oder wenn du den finanziellen Background hast das Ausland wie Ungarn oder auch viele andere stliche Lnder und das einklagen nich vergessen ;)
LG

----------


## yoann

Bleib am besten fuer die klinik auch in groningen. die uni und das krankenhaus sind der wahnsinn!!!

----------


## Pyrotes

> Bleib am besten fuer die klinik auch in groningen. die uni und das krankenhaus sind der wahnsinn!!!


Wahnsinn kann nur fr etwas Schlechtes oder etwas Gutes stehen ;). 

Ich denke auch das es schwierig ist von Groningen aus zu wechseln, weil der Studienaufbau doch recht fremd ist gegenber dem deutschen. 
Sollte im nchsten Jahr der gemeinsame Studiengang von Oldenburg und Groningen starten wre das vielleicht eine Alternative - der ist bestimmt noch nicht so bekannt zu dem Zeitpunkt -> weniger 1,0-Streber Bewerber :P

Ach und willkommen im Club, hab auch vorher VWL studiert. Wenn Du einen sehr guten Abschluss machst (ich nehme an Du machst Bachelor?), dann hast Du Chancen in D ber eine Zweitstudienbewerbung.

----------


## Geerthe

Moin moin,

ich habe das mit dem Studiengang in Oldenburg nicht verstanden.
Hat jemand genauere Infos oder links , indenen ich etwas nachlesen kann?

Danke im Voraus.

Gru Geerthe

----------


## Pyrotes

Oldenburg will gemeinsam mit Groningen einen Bachelor/Master Studiengang durchfhren. 
Allerdings frhstens ab WS 2010. 
Wirklick konkretes gibt es meines Wissens noch nicht.

----------


## Geerthe

Moin moin,

ich habe die Uni in Oldenburg angemailt.

Der Studiengang kann frhstens im WS 2010/11 angeboten werden.

Geerthe

----------


## mrmyagi

hey

ich studiere bereits hier in groningen bzw. bin gestern angekommen und studier den englishcne bachelor medicine hier ab 1.sept. 
( In der tat die uni is der wahnsinn und die frsrge hier aussergewhnlich ) 

Ich wei auf jeden fall noch dass die charit berlin b 2010 einen bachelor studiengan anbieten will. da wre der wechsel aus groningen nach berlin leichter knnt ichmir denken ( dazu gibts ja bachelor master oder ? ) 

Der Master ist hier auf dutch daher "Musst" du das perfekt knnen und mit einem NT2 examen abschliesen ( so wie TOEFL ) aber in den 3 jahren is zeit genug es zu lernen. 

lg

----------


## Desiderius

Kurz mal ne Bemerkung an die Menschen die sich vielleicht in den NL bewerben mchten.

Wenn ihr in der "Wartestudienzeit" statt VWL Physik und chemie scheine sammeln wrdet bruchtet Ihr villeicht den ganzen Kram nicht in Holland als Examen zu machen. Wre das dann keine Idee?

Bei mir ist es ne Zeit zurck, aber ich hatte auch kein Physik und Bio in meinem LK, hatte die Scheine aber in Deutschland schon gemacht. Diese sind durch die Uni anerkannt, wodurch ich die Prfungnicht machen musste.

Den ganzen Sprachtest ist einfach, wrde Euch raten mal den direkten NL studiengang zu bewerben, denn manche Uni's haben zu 50% selber die Mglichkeit und Ihre studenten zu whlen. Also, ran an den Speck... wrde ich mal sagen... Rotterdam ist so eine Uni.

Gruss und viel Glck!

D.

----------


## Pyrotes

> Wenn ihr in der "Wartestudienzeit" statt VWL Physik und chemie scheine sammeln wrdet bruchtet Ihr villeicht den ganzen Kram nicht in Holland als Examen zu machen. Wre das dann keine Idee?


Was die Anerkennung der Scheine angeht muss man wohl bei der jeweiligen Uni nachfragen - ich glaube, das handhabt jeder ein bisschen anders.

----------

